# Hi



## huijghem (Nov 2, 2006)

Hello,


I've discovered this site when I was looking for cockpit picture from the P-47D.
I only build aircraft models in 1/48th scale. My interest is very diverce but have a heart for Russian aircraft. Prop and jets.
You can see some of my models at our club website.


Kempense Modelbouw Klub


Michel8)


----------



## fockewulf261 (Nov 2, 2006)

8) I'm new too. WELCOME!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, huijghem! 

James.


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 2, 2006)

My favourite Russian jets are the Sukhoi's.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2006)

Hallo Huijghem !!!
Nice to welcome the next modeler.Look at the thread for modelers,please.It would be great to see some pics of your models there.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## mkloby (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome aboard buddy. Nice cockpit pics of the tornado model.


----------



## Magyckman (Nov 4, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the site. I used to enjoy model airplanes years and years ago when a "stick model" kit cost a dime and was powered by a rubber band. I used to build Foker D-7's and P-40 Warhawks, my two favorites, and fly them until they crashed too many times and couldn't be fixed. Then I'd build another one.


----------

